# Cross Cut Sled Build



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Considering making a cross cut sled for my table saw. So my question is…if you were to build one today…what features would you design into your build?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Flat & stable, fence square to blade, smooth sliding durable runners, blade exit block, multiple t-tracks for hold downs, stop blocks and accessories, plexi safety sheild. I would make at least two, one small and one for larger work pieces. Well, that is what I plan on doing in the not so distant future!!!

Good luck with your build.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i agree with randy,my next one will hopefully have more features like t-tracks with hold downs and also plexiglass.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i took a good 2-3hours of looking thru lumberjock's project and blog page, for cross cut sleds. so many great ideas out there. definitely, i would start there.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with t-track for stop block and exit blade guard. I also put a stop block on the sled to keep it from going to far.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my Eagle Lake Super Sled design but if I built another I would route my hold down slots diagonal to the blade rather than parallel (with the closer ends towards the front of the sled). This will make it easier to clamp very short pieces to the sled for safe cutting.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

+1 to what gfadvm said.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

@gfadvm…if you would route the hold down slots diagonal would you do it at 45 degrees? Something else?

Printing out the instructions to the sled now. Thanks!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd probably route them at 60 degrees with the front edge pretty close to the blade. But be careful you don't cut into one of your holddowns!


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks gfadvm! Much appreciated!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just finished one today for cutting some dadoes on long boards. Pretty basic, but I intend to add a few clamp on features.


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

@Woodmaster1…couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And make the sled with 3/4in plywood with hardwood fences for longevity.

Here's mine: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57667


----------



## handystanley (Jun 4, 2010)

@HorizontalMike…thanks of the pictures that really helps. Would you cut your hold down slots at 60 degrees like gfadvm suggested?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

OK, you are going to confuse me here… I moved the hold-down slots to 6in apart. If that comes up to 60 degrees, then that is what I did. Sorry to not be so specific, but all I remember is that I managed to get less, or around 20 degrees as my max/min number for my angled hold-downs. To tell the truth, Nearly all cuts are cross cut at 90* and it is a very rare event to cut otherwise. But then again, I am still relatively new, though not a rookie. All I can say is that I LOVE my sled!


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a great discussion and a timely one. Such a sled is my very next project. I got a free set of plans with some magazine, but I wasn't too impressed. The Super Sled is what I've been wanting all along.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

Spring for the adjustable metal mitre bars! I built my 2 sleds using maple runners and they've gotten pretty banged up… mostly from storage. I swear humidity messes with them too as they just dont slide that great on some days.

Picked up an Incra miter gauge (1000HD) with the adjustable mitre bar and man… my cuts have never been so accurate. I was so impressed that my next table saw jig or sled is gonna use these adjustable bars. Zero play keeps me happy all day.


----------

